
Show HN: Generate a link and control your machine via browser - TrevorSundberg
https://github.com/TrevorSundberg/skugo
======
TrevorSundberg
The server source is also in that same repo, it's under relay:
[https://github.com/TrevorSundberg/skugo/tree/master/relay](https://github.com/TrevorSundberg/skugo/tree/master/relay)

There's some code shared between the relay, client, and server (for message
structure) in the shared directory.

------
TrevorSundberg
I'll check out ngrok, it looks really handy! I was actually thinking that
could be another use is to make a tunnel, but I decided to just scope it to
browser apps only so you don't have to install anything on the client machine.
I added ngrok to the related projects :)

------
tpmx
Interesting!

Related: ngrok

Are you keeping the server closed source?

